# Tankmates in a 20 gallon.



## p3anut (Jan 29, 2005)

I have a twenty gallon aquarium, I was thinking maybe some platys, a betta, and one or two corys. 
1. Is my tank big enough for all three types, or should I forget about the catfish?
2. If I get all three types, will they get along?
3. I know betta eat dried bloodworms mostly, will they eat what the platys eat?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They should all get along fine. They will all eat just about anything you feed them. Make sure to get the cories in groups of at least 5.


----------



## p3anut (Jan 29, 2005)

Wouldn't the tank be too small for five cories?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

5 corys should be ok in that tank. I've had 6 in a 20 before with great luck.


RC


----------



## p3anut (Jan 29, 2005)

Ok, so here's my idea on what fish: 1 betta, 2 platys, and 5 corys in a 20 gallon. Feel free to correct or comment, because I'm new at corys and bettas. I look forward to getting the fish, and thanks for all your help.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

get 3 platys, 2 female and 1 male. Thats a good ratio and will curb agression out of the male. Or you could get 2 females and 0 males.


----------



## p3anut (Jan 29, 2005)

Ok. Thanks for your help/


----------



## MB75 (Jan 24, 2005)

Platys will serve live food for the betta :wink: 
Actually, they might cause soon a problem with overstocking your tank with their fry. Even if you only get two female platies they are most probably pregnant already and can give birth several times without a male present.

An nice and colorful alternative for platies would be a school of some small tetras or rasboras. I would like to suggest here some species which like the higher temperature just like bettas: cardinals tetras, miniature rasboras, harlequin rasboras. A school of 6-8 of one of these mentioned species would go well with the betta, in stead of platies.

Please take, as already adviced, a school of corydoras, 5-6 would be fine, all of one and the same species. You might experience something neat if they begin to spawn once they feel comfortable.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

I thought bettas couldn' t be with anything else. Or is it just that they can't be with any other bettas?


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

it depends on the individual betta


----------



## MB75 (Jan 24, 2005)

83turboranger @ Wed Feb 02 said:


> I thought bettas couldn' t be with anything else.  Or is it just that they can't be with any other bettas?


Male bettas cannot be kept together with male bettas. Otherwise you can have other species with bettas as long as they are not fin-nippers and do not themselves have big colorful tails and fins (this goes for male bettas, females are usually ok in communy tanks). Male bettas do not tolerate strong water current so this limits the companion.
Many smaller rasboras and tetras which do not nip fins and like higher temperature, go really well with bettas. Also bottom feeders such as corydoras, of course. You can create a wonderful and interesting community tank around bettas and corydoras, choosing some of those smaller rasboras or cardinal tetras or glow-light tetras with them.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Alright sounds good. I think I might go with the corys. Maybe one or two. Or would one betta go with my 3 tetras I already have or would that be too much for the neons in my 2 gallon. I here they should be in a bigger tank so should I just wait till I can get them moved and then put the betta in there?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

as said, corys should be kept in groups of 5 or more  .
I suggest that you wait with the betta, and not to overstock your 2g tank. Neons prefer cooler water than male bettas, 25 celcius is their maximum temperature.
Warmer water reduces their lifetime.


----------

